# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Έυκολο παιχνιδάκι!

## giotakismille

αυτο το εφτιαξα εγω!


<script src='http://img38.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=dscn0995nq.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>

----------


## moutro

πολύ όμορφο μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο Γιωτα!!! θα το ευχαριστηθουν τα φιλαρακια σου!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Παναγιώτα μπράβο!!! περιμένουμε να μας δόσεις και άλλες ιδέες!!!

----------


## Anestisko

μπραβο τα παπαγαλακια σου θα το χαρουν

----------


## Sakura

Πολύ ωραίο!!!

----------


## Peri27

Good job  :winky:

----------

